# Gill disease or mean fish?



## platyco (Jul 28, 2008)

My gold barbs are not very nice to eachother. Which causes a problem. I'm not sure if they have gill disease or if they are just biting. Usually they go for the fins and tail, I've never seen them go for the gills.

Several of the barbs look like they have no gill left on one side. The problem is not on both sides. I also have several other kinds of fish in the tank, but their gills seem to be fine. They have been having this problem for a few weeks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How MANY Gold barbs do you have in this tank? Too few for a proper school could explain this. Your bigger problem now is prevention of infection. Pimafix, Melafix, salt, that sort of thing.


----------



## platyco (Jul 28, 2008)

I have three. the largest one got rid of the others.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, well, there's yer trouble. Barbs are generally mean, but in a bigger school the aggression is distributed more widely, resulting in less damage.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Are gold barbs just a variation of the cherry barb? I find all my cherry barbs to be peaceful and very well behaved. I love how they explore every inch of the aquarium.


----------



## platyco (Jul 28, 2008)

Gold barbs are yellow, with a lime green streak, and have black markings. So, they really don't look all that similar, just the basic body shape. Cherry's are lot more peaceful than the gold's.

-OldSalt
So, I really have nothing to worry about, they just decided to pick an unusual place to nibble at

?


----------

